# الرد على شبهة " يوحنا 7: 8 – مشكلة العيد – صراع القراءات وتضارب التفاسير" " يسوع كذاب في أصل الكتاب "



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرد على شبهة " يوحنا 7: 8 – مشكلة العيد – صراع القراءات وتضارب التفاسير" " يسوع كذاب في أصل الكتاب "*

*الرد على شبهة " يوحنا 7: 8 – مشكلة العيد – صراع القراءات وتضارب التفاسير" " يسوع كذاب في أصل الكتاب " 


نعم لم ولن ولا يكذب
* *

من منكم يبكتني على خطية *​ *(يو  8 :  46)*​* 


 دراسة   مُبَسطة حول آيات القديس مار يوحنا الإنجيلي البشير (يو  7 :  8)   والرد على الشبهات المتعلقة بهذه الآية في الجانب النصّي والتفسير الصحيح للآيات المقدسة


للـتـحـمـيـل 






  

*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " يوحنا 7: 8 – مشكلة العيد – صراع القراءات وتضارب التفاسير" " يسوع كذاب في أصل الكتاب "*

يا رائع يا مولكا من يومك ، و كلة ثقة بالمسيح يسوع
خصوصًا و انت تقول :
خطأ العلماء هو ...............

رغم ان الشبهة اتفه من انه يتم الرد عليها
لكن ليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " يوحنا 7: 8 – مشكلة العيد – صراع القراءات وتضارب التفاسير" " يسوع كذاب في أصل الكتاب "*

*رد الأستاذ فادي أليكسندر على نفس الشبهة : **http://www.mediafire.com/?76cvfcpigh9vvgu*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " يوحنا 7: 8 – مشكلة العيد – صراع القراءات وتضارب التفاسير" " يسوع كذاب في أصل الكتاب "*

بحث رائع و معلومات مفيدة يا أستاذ مولكا. ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " يوحنا 7: 8 – مشكلة العيد – صراع القراءات وتضارب التفاسير" " يسوع كذاب في أصل الكتاب "*

*شكرا يا مولكان الموضوع مش محتاج اصلا 

كلمه بعد مش هتثر الأن هناك توكيد اخر الأيه بكلمه بعد 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " يوحنا 7: 8 – مشكلة العيد – صراع القراءات وتضارب التفاسير" " يسوع كذاب في أصل الكتاب "*

*رد الدكتور هولى بايبل على بعض كلام المشكك 
*


> *مشكلة أثارت حولها الكثير من الجدل**, **البعض يجد في تبعيات هذه المشكلة هدماً وتدميراً للعقيدة المسيحية**, *


 *وفقط اتسائل من هم المسيحيين الذين قالوا بان هذه المشكله تدمر العقيده المسيحيه ؟ * 
*بالطبع هم ليس المسيحيين ولا اليهود ولكن القله من المسلمين الذين ليس لهم هدف الا مهاجمة الكتاب المقدس والعقيده المسيحيه وتبقي المسيحيه حيه بلاهوتها وكتابها المقدس الراقي وهم يذهبوا الي مزبلة التاريخ ولا يسمع عنهم احد شيئ فيما بعد * 


> *العدد الذي سنقوم بدراسته موجود ضمن قصة **"**يسوع في عيد المظال**" **والتي نجدها في الإصحاح السابع من إنجيل يوحنا**. **وقدم قدم لنا كاسبر جريجوري موجزاً جميلاً عن المشكلة**:*


 *اولا من هو كسبر جورج ؟*
*هو كاسبر رينيه جورج * 
*هو من خلفاء تشيندوررف من مؤيدي النص النقدي فرايه معروف انه سيكون مؤيد للنص النقدي في السينائية كاستاذه تشيندورف * 


> *Caspar R. Gregory: Canon And Text Of The NT - Page 504 [There are a few cases in the New Testament in which, as we may see, for example, in John 7:8, changes have been made for a definite purpose which we might call dogmatical or even apologetical. In the verse mentioned Jesus says : "I go not up to this feast," using the phrase which was rendered in Greek by ouk anabainw. Some good Christian in early times, reading this and finding two verses later that Jesus actually did go up to that feast, said to himself apparently : "That cannot be. Jesus cannot have said that He was not going up to the feast. He can only have said that He did not intend to go at that moment. He must have left room open for His later going up to Jerusalem." And therefore this Christian wrote over the ouk or on the margin beside ouk the word oupw, "not yet," and caused Jesus to say : " I am not going up to this feast yet."]*
> *يوجد بعض الحالات في العهد الجديد **- **كما نرى على سبيل المثال في يوحنا **7 : 8 - *أجريت فيها تغييرات لسبب مُحدد يمكننا أن نسمّيه لاهوتي أو حتى دفاعي*. **في النص المذكور يقول يسوع**: "**أنا *لا أصعد* إلى هذا العيد**", **باستخدام الكلمة التي عُبرَ عنها في اليونانية بـ **(ουκ αναβαινω), *أحد المسيحيين الخيرين في العصور المبكرة* بقرائته لهذا النص وجد بعد نصين أن يسوع في الواقع صعد إلى العيد**,  **فقال لنفسه على ما يبدو**: "**لا يمكن أن يكون ذلك**, **يسوع لا يمكن أن يكون قد قال أنه لن يصعد إلى العيد**, **هو بالتأكيد قال أنه في تلك اللحظة لا ينوي الصعود إلى العيد**. **هو لا شك قد ترك المجال مفتوحا لصعوده إلى أورشليم فيما بعد**", **لهذا كتب هذا المسيحي فوق الكلمة **(ουκ) **أو بجانبها كلمة **(ουπω) "**ليس بعد**", **مما جعل يسوع يقول**: "**أنا *لست أصعد بعد* إلى العيد**".*


*.* *وكالعاده كما تعودنا من هذا المشكك وامثاله من الكاذبين ان يضعوا كلام مقتطع * 
*فكتاب  * 
*Canon and text of the New Testament*
*
* 
*وصورة الصفحه * 
*



*
*فكاسبر قدم راي قيل ان هذا تعديل من تعديلات لاسباب لاهوتية او دفاعية ولكن يكمل ويقول رايه وهذا ما لم يقدمه المشكك * 
*." There are, in my opinion, not many cases of this kind in * 
*the New Testament. And if therefore those who have wished to * 
*exclude intentional change altogether from the fortunes of the * 
*text of the New Testament would but limit their statement to * 
*the observation that changes of such a dogmatical or apologeti * 
*cal character are rare in that text, it would not be hard to agree * 
*with them. * 
*

* 
*هناك في رائيي لا يوجد حالات كثيره من هذا النوع في العهد الجيد . ولهذا فان الذين تمنوا ان يستبعدوا التغيير المقصود من نص العهد الجديد سوف يضعون حد الي الملحوظات للتغيرات لاسباب لاهوتيه او دفاعية النادره في هذه النص , ولن يكون من الصعب ان اتفق معهم * 
*فهو قال رائي ليس رايه وعلق بعد ذلك ان رائي الذي يرفض ان سبب الغيير هو دفاعي اولاهوتي هو الصحيح وهو يتفق مع هذا الرائي القائل ان لو هناك تغيير فهو ليس غرضه لاهوتي ولا دفاعي * 
*
* 
*وبناء عليه استنتاج المشكك خطأ بل كذب وما بناه عليه ايضا كذب * 


> *في هذا المُختصر المفيد والغير مُخِّل وجدنا الآتي**:*
> *·        **هناك تغيير مُتعمد في النص لغرض لاهوتي أو دفاعي**.*
> *·        **التغيير تم في العصور المبكرة على أحد المسيحيين الخيرين**.*
> *·        **التغيير يؤثر على فهمنا لمجريات القصة وأيضاً على نظرتنا لشخصية يسوع*



*اولا كما اوضحت في الجزء النقدي لايوجد تغيير*
* وثانيا استشهده برائي من انصار النص النقدي ليس بحجه*
* ثالثا هو لم يقل ما قاله المشكك وفقط المشكك اقتطع كلامه بخبث ليشرح عكس ما قصد * 
*فلا يوجد تغيير متعمد ولا يوجد تغيير لهدف لاهوتي او دفاعي ولم يتم تغيير في عصور مبكره هو خطا في قله كما وضحت سابقا  * 
*وايضا الكلمه الاخري اليوناني لاتغير المعني ولا تغير شيئ عن شخصية الرب يسوع المسيح * 
*التغيير الوحيد هو كذب المشكك وتغيير اسلوب كلامه*


> *هذه هي نقاط النقاش الرئيسية والتي منها جائت أهمية دراسة هذه المشكلة**, **حيث أن التغيير في النص لم يأتي جراء سهو أو إهمال**, **وإنما التغيير كان عن عمد مع سبق الإصرار والترصد*


 *كلام مرسل كذب وقدمت في التحليل الداخلي عدم وجود تغيير والملف مؤيد بالكثير من الادله وايضا الخطا لم يكن هناك فيه اي عمد * 
*وشرحت سابقا واشرح مره اخري * 
*ناسخ العهد الجديد الذي كان في عصور الاضطهاد وهي القرون الاولي الذي كان عليه ان يغامر بحياته في سبيل نسخ العهد الجديد فهو معرض للقتل في اي لحظه من اليهود او الرومان وكثير ما اختلط دم النساخ بحبررهم * 
*وكان يستغرق زمن نسخ العهد الجديد كله قرب السنتين يترك فيها الناسخ امور حياته ويركز في نسخ الكتاب المقدس في المخابئ والمغاير وينسخ تحت ضوء الشموع * 
*فهل وسط هذه الظروف نتوقع ان الناسخ سيتوقف في كل عدد ويتامل ويفكر في ما قد يقوله المهاجمين في المستقبل فيقوم بتغيير بعض الكلمات تنبؤا منه بان البعض في المستقبل سيهاجم بعض نصوص العهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟ * 
*بالحقيقه من يفكر بهذه الطريقه فهو يستحق للشفقه فهو اثبت ان النساء 
*
*هم انبياء .*


> ۞ القراءات المختلفة:
> *هذا هو النص محل البحث من النص المستلم اليوناني**, **وترجمة الفاندايك**: *
> Joh 7:8* ὑμεῖς ἀνάβητε εἰς τὴν ἑορτήν ταύτην· ἐγὼ *οὔπω* ἀναβαίνω εἰς τὴν ἑορτὴν ταύτην, ὅτι ὁ καιρὸς ὁ ἐμὸς οὔπω πεπλήρωται.*
> Joh 7:8*اصعدوا أنتم إلى هذا العيد**. **أنا* لست* أصعد* بعد* إلى هذا العيد لأن وقتي لم يكمل بعد**».*
> ...


 *وكل ما قاله سابقا لا اعترض عليه فقد شرحته في الجزء النقدي * 
*اما ادعاؤه ان اويك تفيد النفي المطلق فقط فهذا غير امين منه وقد قدمت في شرح معاني الكلمات المؤيد بالادله من القواميس واكرر بعضها في عجاله * 
*قاموس سترونج * 
*G3756*
*οὐ*
*ou*
*oo*
*Also οὐκ ouk ook used before a vowel and οὐχ ouch ookh before an aspirate. * 
*A primary word; the absolutely negative (compare G3361) adverb; no or not: - + long, nay, neither, never, no (X man), none, [can-] not, + nothing, + special, un ([-worthy]), when, + without, + yet but. See also G3364, G3372.*
*اوي او اويك تستخدم قبل حرف علة اويكس قبل السببية * 
*كلمه تعني السلبيه المطلقه مثل كلمة مي للنفي وظرفيه لا ولاء وتعني كلا لا ابدا لاشيئ  لا يستحق لا عندما دون لاحتي الان * 
*ونفهم من هذا انها تستخدم للنفي القطعي وايضا تستخدم للنفي السببي * 
*فمن الممكن في العدد نعتبره في وجود اويبو * 
*7: 8 اصعدوا انتم الى هذا العيد انا لست اصعد بعد الى هذا العيد لان وقتي لم يكمل بعد * 
*او في وجود اويك * 
*7: 8 اصعدوا انتم الى هذا العيد انا لست اصعد حتي الان الى هذا العيد لان وقتي لم يكمل بعد * 
*

* 
*فالحقيقه كلمة اويبو او اويك تؤدي نفس المعني حسب القواميس اليوناني انه لن يصعد الان * 
*ولتاكيد ان كلمة اويك استخدمت بهذا الاستخدام * 
*انجيل متي 16*
*16: 11 كيف لا تفهمون اني ليس عن الخبز قلت لكم ان تتحرزوا من خمير الفريسيين و الصدوقيين * 
*والعدد يؤكد انهم فهموا مباشره * 
*16: 12 حينئذ فهموا انه لم يقل ان يتحرزوا من خمير الخبز بل من تعليم الفريسيين و الصدوقيين * 
*

* 
*انجيل مرقس 7*
*7: 18 فقال لهم افانتم ايضا هكذا غير فاهمين اما تفهمون ان كل ما يدخل الانسان من خارج لا يقدر ان ينجسه * 
*

* 
*انجيل مرقس 8*
*8: 21 فقال لهم كيف لا تفهمون * 
*

* 
*ومثال واضح جدا * 
*متي 26: 60*
*26: 60 فلم يجدوا و مع انه جاء شهود زور كثيرون لم يجدوا و لكن اخيرا تقدم شاهدا زور * 
*فلم يوجد شاهد زور في هذه اللحظه وفي اللحظه التاليه وجد شاهد زور فايضا المسيح لن يصعد هذا الوقت وفي الوقت التالي صعد * 
*

* 
*وهي استخدمت بهذا التركيب 35 مره تفيد الوقت الحاضر اما بعد قليل فقد تتغير الظروف * 
*

* 
*ولاؤكد ذلك المعني من باقي المعاجم اليوناني * 
*Analytical lexicon of the Greek New Testament*
*οὐ οὐκ before a vowel, οὐχ before a rough-breathing vowel; an adverb negating an alleged fact, used predominately in the NT with the indicative mood no, not (MT 4.4); (1) with an accent οὔ as the negative answer no (JN 1.21); (2) in litotes, using a negative to emphasize a positive not … (but) (JN 1.13); (3) contrary to the general rule, occasionally with a participle; (a) to negate a single concept (HE 11.1); (b) to denote strong emphasis or contrast (HE 11.35); (c) in quotations from the Septuagint (GA 4.27); (4) used to negate the declarative future, forming a prohibition (MT 19.18); (5) used in direct questions to indicate that an affirmative answer is expected (MT 6.26); (6) in combination with other negatives, such as οὐ μή (MT 5.18), οὐκ οὐδέν (JN 6.63), to produce a strong negative or prohibition never, not at all, by no means, certainly not*
*i* 
*اوي او اويك تستخدم فقط قبل حرف العله اوكس او قبل حرفة العله في التنفس في ظرف يلغي حقيقه مزعومه وتستخدم في الاقليم الشمالي كارشاديه وهو يفيد الجواب السلبي وفي يوحنا يفيد السلبيه للتاكيد علي الايجابيه ولكن في يوحنا 13: 1 خلاف للقاعده لنفي مفهوم واحد تستخدم في سؤال يتوقع الاجابه بالايجاب وهي سلبي ضعيف وليس علي الاطلاق وليس نفي بالتاكيد ولكن لتكون سلبي قوي تاخذ مي * 
*

* 
*فشرح لنا هذا القاموس انها نفي سلبي ضعيف يفيد عدم التاكيد وليس علي الاطلاق اي نفي شيئ سيتغير في المستقبل القريب 
*


> *أي عندما تريد أن تقول أنك لن تفعل شيئاً ما**, **فعليك أن تضع قبل هذا الفعل كلمة **(**οὐκ**) **والتي تترجم إلى *لا* أو *لن[2]*. **هناك من ادع**4**ى أن كلمة **(**οὐκ**) **لا تترجم إلى لن**, **وقال أيضاً أن يسوع لم يقل حرفياً**: **لن أصعد**, **ولكن إذا نظرنا إلى النص اليوناني سنجد **(**εγω *ουκ* αναβαινω**) **وكلمة **(**οὐκ**) **تُرجمت بالفعل إلى **"**لن**" **في الترجمات العربية كما في النصوص التالية**:*
> Mat 10:26*فلا تخافوهم**. **لأن ليس مكتوم* لن* يستعلن ولا خفي *لن* يعرف**.(**فاندايك**)*
> Mat 10:26* Μὴ οὖν φοβηθῆτε αὐτούς· οὐδὲν γάρ ἐστιν κεκαλυμμένον ὃ *οὐκ* ἀποκαλυφθήσεται, καὶ κρυπτὸν ὃ *οὐ *γνωσθήσεται.*


 *والشيئ العجيب ان المشكك بنفسه يقدم مثال رائع ليس مكتوم لن يستعلن اي تعني انه مكتوب الان غير مستعلن ولكنه سيستعلن في القريب * 
*وايضا الشيئ الخفي غير معروف الان سيعرف في القريب * 
*فاشكر المشكك الذي عن دون قصد ضرب مثال يؤكد ان كلمة اويك من الممكن ان تستخدم لنفي شيئ ولكن ممكن ان يحدث في القريب*


> *إذن عبارة **(**εγω *ουκ* αναβαινω**) **قد تترجم إلى **(**أنا *لن* أصعد**) **أو **(**أنا *لا* أصعد**) **فالقضية ترجمية بحتة**, **المهم أنه يريد أن يخبرنا أنه لن يقوم بفعل الصعود**, **ونحن على يقين أن كلمة **(**οὐκ**) **تُرجمت من قبل إلى **"**لن**" **واللفظة اليونانية واضحة وصريحة**, **فهو ينفي الفعل **(**αναβαινω**) **بأداة النفي المطلق **(**οὐκ**).*


 *فاعتقد ان بعد ما وضعت شرح القواميس وايضا امثله وايضا استشهدت بالمثال الذي قدمه المشكك بنفسه ثبت ان ادعاء المشكك بان كلمة اويك في جملة لست اصعد لا تفيد النفي المطلق وبخاصه كما شرحت تفصيلا من قبل سياق الكلام والعدد 6 والنصف الثاني من العدد 8 يؤكد انه حتي في وجود النفي باويك فهو نفي مؤقت وليس كما ادعي نفي مطلق*


> *القمص مرقس عزيز يقول*[3]*: (**قول السيد المسيح **"**بعد**" **يشير إلى رفضه الصعود معهم في تلك اللحظات**, **وليس الرفض النهائي للصعود للعيد**), **ولكن للأسف القراءة الثانية تنفي فعل الصعود نفياً مطلقاً**. **وفي النهاية لا يجوز أن نتمسك بترجمة عربية ما دام الأصل اليوناني لا خلاف على معناه*


 *وهنا هو غير امين في جزئين * 
*اولا كلام القمص مرقس عزيز صحيح والقراءه التقليديه اثبت صحتها بادله قاطعه خارجيه وداخليه والاصل اليوناني يثبت قراءة بعد والوحيد الذي نتاسف عليه هو خطأ المشكك وعدم امانته 
*


> *هناك نقطه أخرى في غاية الأهمية لصالح القراءة الثانية **(**οὐκ**لا**), **هذه القراءة *منتشرة جغرافياً* بشكل كبير جداً في جميع أنواع نصوص العهد الجديد**, **فنجد شواهد من**: *النص السكندري*(**السينائية والقبطية البحيرية**), *النص البيزنطي*(**K 017, M 021, Π 041, 1071, 1241**), *النص الغربي*(**بيزا والفولجاتا والمخطوطات اللاتينية القديمة**), *النص القيصري*(**الترجمة الأرمينية والجورجية**), **بالإضافة إلى الشواهد الأخرى التي كانت منتشرة في بقاع الأرض المختلفة **(**السريانية السينائية والكوريتونية**, **الترجمة الأثيوبية والسلافينية**), **هذا التوزيع الجغرافي الممتاز يعطي توثيقاً رائعاً للقراءة**.*


 *وهذا بالطبع غير امين فالنص الاسكندري مثل برديه 66 و 75 و الفاتيكانية والقبطي الصعيدي والاخميمي وغيرهم الكثير جدا يشهد له في الناحيه الاسكندريه * 
*وايضا في كتاب * 
*



*
*النص الموجود في انجيل يوحنا من اقدم النسخ القبطيه بمراجعتهم معا * 
*
* 
*



*
*فكل النص الااسكندري فيما عدا خطأ السينائية في ثالح قراءة ليس بعد * 
*النص البيزنطي هو كذب فيه فهناك ما يزيد عن 800 مخطوطه تشهد لوجوده في النص البيزنطي وليس فقط 8 مخطوطات فكيف يقارن ثمانه من البيزنطي امام 800 ؟؟؟ وملاحظه من ال800 هم معظمهم الاقدم * 
*والنص الغربي مثل واشنطون وايضا غيرها الكثير والقيصري والتراجم المختلفه * 
*وهو استشهد بالفلجاتا واللاتينيه القديمه وقد شرحت هذه النقطه كما قدمها ولكر فالتركيب اللاتيني يشهد ان المعني ليس بعد لاختلاف التركيب اللاتيني عن التركيب اليوناني * 
*فهو غير امين في هذه النقطه ولازال القدم بالاضافه الي الكثره بالاضافه الي التنوع يشهد الي اصالة كلمة ليس بعد*


> *دياتسرون تاتيان **(**القرن الثاني**),*


*وهذا كذب ووضعت نصه في الجزي النقدي انجليزي ولاتيني وعربي وهو يشهد الي اصالة كلمة ليس بعد 
*


> *ورفريه الوثني نقلاً عن القديس جيروم **(301**م**),*


 *بوفريه هذا انسان غير مسيحي ويهاجم الكتاب فكلامه ليس بحجة * 
*بالاضافه الي القديس جيروم لاتيني وشرحت موقف اللاتيني بوضوح الذي معني سياق الكلام في اللاتيني يقول ليس بعد 
*


> *أبيفانوس **(403**م**),*


*كذب واين نص كلامه 
*


> *يوحنا ذهبي الفم **(407**م*


*كذب ايضا ووضعت نص كلام القديس يوحنا في الجزء النقدي وترجمته مما يؤكد كلمة ليس بعد *​ 
*فهو لو ترك اقتباس نصي واستشهد باقتباس ضمني للقديس يوحنا هذا يكون عدم امانه منه
*


> *كيرلس السكندري **(444**م**), **أمبروسيستر **(384**م**),*​


*اين نص كلامهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> *أغسطينوس **(430**م**).*


*كلامه كان باللاتيني وشرحت الموقف اللاتيني سابقا *​ 





​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " يوحنا 7: 8 – مشكلة العيد – صراع القراءات وتضارب التفاسير" " يسوع كذاب في أصل الكتاب "*



> *ياتسرون تاتيان يعتبر شهاد قديم جداً لصالح قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**), **فالكتاب يرجع نظرياً للقرن الثاني**, **أي بين **100**م إلى **199**م**, **وهذا يضاهي في القِدَم شهادة البردية **66 (200**م**) **والتي تشهد لصالح قراءة **(**οὔπω**ليس بعد**), **ولكن هناك بعض المسيحيين يعتقدون بأن**: **تاتيان في الدياتسرون شهد لقراءة ليس بعد *وللرد نقول:*الدياتسرون يشهد لقراءة لا أصعد**, **وهذا ما نجده في نُسخ الدياتسرون النقدية المُترجمة إلى اللغة الإنجليزية*[16]*:* *I testify of it, that the works thereof are evil. Go ye up unto the feast: *I go not up unto this feast*; for my time is not yet full come. When he had said these words, he himself abode in Galilee.*
> *هذه النسخ النقدية للدياتسرون تأخذ عن أقدم مصادر النص**, **وهي تعليقات أفرايم السرياني على الدياتسرون*[17]*:*


*هذا كذب فالمرجع الذي استشهد به وضع نص الكلام * 

*1939 1939    John vii. 8. As for you, go ye up unto this feast:  but I go [8] not up now to this feast; for my time has not yet been completed.*

*اما عن ما قاله عن الدياتسرون فهو بنفسه استشهد بالدياتسرون العربي سابقا * 

*وقد قدمت اللاتيني ايضا والترجمه الانجليزي عن السرياني 
*




> *إذن**, **في النهاية نجد أن هناك ترجيح لكفة قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **بالنسبة للشهادة الآبائية**, **على عكس ما ادعاه بعض المسيحين أن الشهادة الآبائية لصالح قراءة **(**οὔπω**ليس بعد**)*


 *اي ان المشكك يدعي انه اعلم من المتخصصين الذين لم يكذبوا مثله واثبتوا ان شهادات الاباء تؤكد اصالة كلمة ليس بعد فاخذ برايهم ام رايه وهو غير امين فيما قدم ؟*

*ثم يكمل ويسيئ الي البعض وهذا ليس مجالي للرد علي اسائته فالمضل هو من يتبع الاله المضل*


> *هناك من يقول أننا لا نملك دليلا على أن أقدم الشواهد المتاحة أيدت **οὐκ**ضد **οὔπω**, **وأنا أقول هل لأن أقدم مخطوطتين لإنجيل يوحنا **(**البردية **66 **و**75) **تشهدان لقراءة **(**οὔπω**ليس بعد**), **فهل يعني هذا أن الأصل كان يحتوي على هذه القراءة ؟ أين الدليل على ذلك يا صديقي**, **يا عزيزي كلها ظنون**, **وقد أطلقت قديماً على علم النقد النصي علم اتباع الظن**, **فأنت تظن أن بإستنتاجاتك هذه قد وصلت إلى أقرب صورة للأصل**, **ولكن في حقيقة الأمر لا يوجد لديك خيط يربطك واقعياً بالأصل*


 *واين دليل المشكك في ان الاصل هو اويك ؟ فهي ليس لها اصل واول مره ظهرت خطأ في السينائية وبعض مخطوطات البحيري واوضحت الخطأ * 

*
* 

*واعتقد الواضح ان محاولته في الادله الخارجيه فاشله تماما فالادله الخارجيه هي في صف قراءة ليس بعد بطريقه قاطعة
*


> *سننتقل الآن إلى دراسة أكثر تشويقاً حول القراءات الموجودة لدينا**, **في محاولة لمعرفة أي قراءة هي الأصلية**. **في البداية أحب أن أوضح للقارئ أن عبارة الأدلة الداخلية لها معنى اصطلاحي خاص عند علماء النقد النصي**, **فالأدلة الداخلية ليست فقط بعض الإستنباطات التي نجدها في سياق النصوص والتي تشير لنا إلى أصالة قراءة معينة**, **ولكنها أيضاً دراسة ما وراء القراءة نفسها**, **ألا وهو ثقافة الناسخ نفسه وأحوال الكنيسة في هذا الزمن**, **حتى نستطيع معرفة سبب إنتاج هذه القراءات من الأساس**.**ولقد تعجبت عندما وجدت أحد المسيحيين يزعم أنه لا يوجد أي أدلة داخلية تدعم قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**), **بل ادعى انها كلها أمور ظنية لا دليل عليها لا من النص داخله أو خارجه**.*
> *القاعدة الرئيسية في تحديد أي قراءة هي الأصلية هي كما ينقلها لنا بروس متزجر*[22]***لعل أهم معيار لتقييم القراءات المختلفة هي مقولة بسيطة**: **اختار القراءة التي تفسر جيداً أصل القراءات الأخرى*


*هذا كذب فهي ليست القاعده الاساسيه بل هي واحده من اثني عشر ( او كتب اخري تقدم احدي عشر قاعده ) قاعده وترتيبها الرابع * 

*فهو اختار هذه فقط وادعي انها الرئيسية ليدعي انها تثبت نظره رغم ان معظم بقية القواعد تثبت عكس كلامه فمثلا * 

*The reading most in accord with the author's style is best.*

*تثبت ان الاسلوب يتمشي مع القديس يوحنا وراينا في العدد 6 والنصف الثاني من نفس العدد الذي حوله النقاش يؤكد ان كلام القديس يوحنا ليس بعد * 

*وايضا قاعدة * 

*The reading which best fits the context or the author's theology is best.*

*تؤكد ان كلمة ليس بعد هي التي تعبر عن فكر يوحنا الذي تكلم عن لاهوت المسيح ولن يدعي انه كذب * 

*وايضا قاعدة * 

*The reading which has the truest sense is best.*

*فهي تؤكد انه هو النص الافضل * 

*وايضا * 

*The reading which resembles Semitic usage is best.*

*والقديس يوحنا استخدم نفس التركيب * 

*وايضا قاعده مهمة * 

*That reading which seems to preserve an ungrammatical form is best.*

*وقد قدمت ان التركيب النحوي يؤكد ليس بعد * 

*وايضا * 

*The true reading is best.*

*فلمذا اترك كل هذه القواعد واتمسك بواحده فقط ؟*

*ولكن ساتمشي مع هذا المشكك ونري خطأ كلامه *​ ​ 

​


> *بكلمات أخرى بسيطة**: **إذا قمنا باختيار قراءة **(**οὔπω**ليس بعد**) **على أنها هي القراءة الأصلية**, **يجب علينا أيضاً أن نبرر سبب وجود قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **في المخطوطات الأخرى**, **فإذا فشلنا في تبرير وجود قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **في المخطوطات فعلينا أن نعيد النظر في اختيار قراءتنا الأصلية**. **أما إذا قمنا باختيار قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **على أنها هي القراءة الأصلية**, **واستطعنا أن نشرح بأدلة عقلية ومنطقية وببراهين سبب وجود قراءة **(**οὔπω**ليس بعد**) **في مخطوطات العهد الجديد**, **حينئذ يكون اختيارنا موفقاً**.*
> *الآن سنقوم بطرح سؤالين**, **هدف السؤالين هو معرفة موقف الأدلة الداخلية من القراءتين**, **هل هي لصالح قراءة **(**οὔπω**ليس بعد**) **أم أنها لصالح قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **؟ السؤال الأول هو**:*
> *·        *بفرض أن قراءة (οὔπω ليس بعد) هي الأصلية*.*
> *·        **ما هو سبب وجود قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) *


*شرحت سبب الخطأ تفصيلا في الجزء النقدي ووضحت سبب ظهور كلمة لا بدل ليس بعد وقدمت امثله عديده علي مثل هذا الخطأ ليس فيهم اهداف دفاعيه غير انه فقط خطأ من الناسخ * 

*
* 

*ولكن المشكك يسقط في خطا شديد وهو يحاول ان يدين احد الشراح فقال 
*


> قول أحد المسيحيين المدافعين:*السبب على الأرجح هو ما يسمونه في النقد النصي **homoioarcton**حيث تتشابه أوائل الكلمات بعض الحروف، كما في *οὔ*πω** (**ليس بعد**) **و *οὐ*κ** (**لا**) **فيخطئ الناسخ بوضع الكلمة الأكثر ذيوعا** بدلا من الكلمة الأقل ذيوعا**.*





> *هذا السبب في غاية الوهن**, **بل أنه دليلٌ في صالح قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) ! **يقول المسيحي**: (**فيخطئ الناسخ بوضع الكلمة الأكثر ذيوعا بدلا من الكلمة الأقل ذيوعا**) **فما هي الكلمة الأكثر ذيوعاً يا صديقي ؟ انظر جيداً إلى النص اليوناني**:*
> Joh 7:6-8* λέγει οὖν αὐτοῖς ὁ ᾿Ιησοῦς· ὁ καιρὸς ὁ ἐμὸς *οὔπω* πάρεστιν, ὁ δὲ καιρὸς ὁ ὑμέτερος πάντοτέ ἐστιν ἕτοιμος. *7* οὐ δύναται ὁ κόσμος μισεῖν ὑμᾶς· ἐμὲ δὲ μισεῖ, ὅτι ἐγὼ μαρτυρῶ περὶ αὐτοῦ ὅτι τὰ ἔργα αὐτοῦ πονηρά ἐστιν. *8* ὑμεῖς ἀνάβητε εἰς τὴν ἑορτήν ταύτην· ἐγὼ (*οὔπω*|*οὐκ*) ἀναβαίνω εἰς τὴν ἑορτὴν ταύτην, ὅτι ὁ καιρὸς ὁ ἐμὸς *οὔπω* πεπλήρωται.*
> *عندما ننظر جيداً إلى النص اليوناني سنجد أن كلمة **(**οὔπω**ليس بعد**) **هي الأكثر ذيوعاً**, **ولا نجد كلمة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **ولو لمرة واحدة**, **بل من العجيب والغريب أننا لا نجد حتى كلمة واحدة تنتهي بحرف الكابّا **! **وعلى هذا لا يجوز أبداً أن نقول أن الخطأ البصري المعروف بـ **(**homoeoarchton**) - **أي الكلمات صاحبة البداية الواحدة **- **ستسبب في تغيير قراءة **(**οὔπω**ليس بعد**) **إلى **(**οὐκ**لا**) **بل على العكس تماماً**, **وهذا ما يقوله واين كانادي في تحليل أكثر من رائع*[23]*:*​



*وبالحقيقه شكرا له لانه بهذا اثبت ان اسلوب القديس يوحنا وتعبيره كما وضعت القواعد السابقه تثبت ان كلمة ليس بعد هي الصحيحه فهي تكررت كثيرا في فقط هذه الاعداد * 

*فاشكره علي هذه السقطه رغم ان هدفه كان ان يخطئ اخر
*


> *إذن**, **نحن لا نستطيع أن نفسر وجود قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **على أنها ناتجة عن خطأ بصري**. **وما دمنا لم نستطع تفسير وجود قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **عندما افترضنا أن قراءة **(**οὔπω**ليس بعد**) **هي الأصلية**, **فعلينا أن نعكس الفرضية وننظر هل نستطيع تبرير وجود قراءة **(**οὔπω**ليس بعد**) **؟ هيا بنا إلى السؤال الثاني**.* *·        *بفرض أن قراءة (οὐκ لا) هي الأصلية*.*
> *·        **ما هو سبب وجود قراءة **(**οὔπω**ليس بعد**) **في المخطوطات ؟*
> *هناك سببان في غاية الأهمية**, **نستطيع أن نرتكن عليهما لتبرير وجود قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **في مخطوطات العهد الجديد**.*
> هاذان السببان هما:
> ...




*وبالطبع هذان سببان افترضهما خطأ فلا يوجد تناقض وشرحته في سياق الكلام * 

*وثانيا في بداية القرن الثاني لم يكن هناك وثنيين يهاجمون نص الكتاب ولكنهم كانوا يهاجمون المسيحيين بالقتل والتعزيب وليس بالحجه * 

*فافتراضيته هذه تدعوا الحقيقه للضحك * 

*
* 

*ويقتبس فقط من مؤيدي النص النقدي وايضا يقتبس بعدم امانة*

* فمثلا 
*


> يقول فيليب كونفورت*:*





> *Philip W Comfort: NT Text And Translation Commentary - Page 281 [The NU editors selected the first reading on the basis of intrinsic probability versus ********ary evidence, which strongly favors oupw ("not yet"), Given the context of John 7, in which Jesus makes one of the above statements to his brothers and then later goes to the festival, it would make more sense if he said he was not yet going to the festival than that he was simply not going to the festival. The latter statement seems to be contradicted by his action (for 7: 10 says he went to the feast). Thus, the first reading is seen to be the harder and therefore more likely original.]*
> *محرري الـ **NU**اختاروا القراءة الأولى على أساس الأدلة الداخلية والتي تقابل الأدلة الخارجية التي تؤيد **oupw** (**ليس بعد**)**، بالنظر إلى سياق يوحنا الإصحاح السابع، الذي فيه يقول يسوع لإخوته إحدى الجمل المذكورة في الأعلى*[24]*وبعدها ذهب إلى العيد، من الأقرب إلى المنطق هو أن يقول يسوع ببساطة أنه ليس يصعد بعد إلى العيد من أن يقول أنه لا يصعد إلى العيد**. **الجملة الاخيرة تبدو متناقضة مع فعله **(**لان يوحنا **7: 10 **يقول أن يسوع ذهب إلى العيد**). **وبالتالي، يُنظر إلى القراءة الأولى **(**أي قراءة **οὐκ**) **على أنها الأكثر صعوبة ولذلك فهي على الارجح أصلية**.*​



*وكالعادة اقتطع بقية كلام فليب كامفورت الذي يقول فيها العكس تماما من كلام المشكك*

*However, it should be noted that the NU reading does not necessarily present a contradiction, because the wording “I am not going up to the festival” could mean (1) “ I am not going up to the festival the way you ( my brothers ) * 

*ويكمل في شرح ان لاتناقض في العدد حتي مع اعتبار كلمة اويك * 

*ويكمل بنفس الطريقه المشكك * 

*وكل اقتباساته من انصار النص النقدي ومع ذلك ينتقي منهم فمثلا رغم ان والكر من انصار النص النقدي الا ان المشكك لم يقتبس من كلامه لانه يشهد هذه المره لكلمة اويبو اي ليس بعد*


> *ذن**, **أصبح واضحاً لنا أن قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **في سياق النصوص لا تنال رضى المسيحي**, **وعلى هذا سيقوم بتغير هذه القراءة بأخرى تناسب سياق النصوص ولا تثير أي مشاكل**, **نجد عدم رضى المسيحي عن قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **واضحاً جلياً في التفاسير المسيحية الآتية**:*


 *اولا في معناها لا مشكله وقد شرحتها لغويا بامثله ولكن لانها غير اصيله * 

*والشراح علي درايه بذلك ولذلك شرحوا المعني الصحيح الذي بالطبع يضايق المشكك لانه ضد اهدافه الشريره * 
​​ 
​​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " يوحنا 7: 8 – مشكلة العيد – صراع القراءات وتضارب التفاسير" " يسوع كذاب في أصل الكتاب "*



> يقول أنطونيوس فكري[25]*: **والمسيح يقول لإخوته**: **اصعدوا أنتم لتحتفلوا بالعيد كما تريدون، أنا لا أصعد بَعْدُ**= **أي**: **أنا لا أصعد الآن معكم، فهو صَعِدَ بعدهم، لكن لا ليُعَيِّدْ مثلهم، أو ليُظْهِرَ نفسه كما يريدون، بل صعد في الخفاء، فهو لا يستعرض قوته، ولا يريد إثارة اليهود، فَوَقْتُ الصليب لم يأتِ بَعْدُ**.. **ولاحظ دِقَّةَ المسيح، فهو لم يقل**: **أنا لن أصعد ، بل أنا لا أصعد بَعْدُ**= **أي لن أصعد الآن**.*  يقول متى المسكين[26]*: **أولا ً**: **ورود كلمة **"**بعد **":  .**إذن فعدم صعوده لم يقصد منه النفي الكامل للصعود بل النفي للظرف الزماني الآن وبصحبتهم، لأنه صعد بعد ذلك بمفرده**.**وبالرغم من ورود الكلمتين مترادفتين **"**صعدوا **...**وصعد أيضاً**" **إلا أن الزمن بينهما كبير وسيظهر ذلك من الشرح**.*
> يقول هلال أمين موسى[27]*: **لم يقل الرب يسوع أنه لن يصعد إلى أورشليم  بل **"**أنا لست أصعد بعد**" **أي وقت صعودي لم يأت بعد، لم يكن وقت صعوده المرتبط بمشيئة الآب قد أتى بعد ولذلك مكث في أورشليم لحين مجيء وقد صعوده إلى هناك**.*
> يقول فؤاد حبيب[28]*: **حين قال **"**لست اصعد بعد إلى هذا العيد**" (**ع**8) **كان يعني حسب ترجمة أخرى **"**لست أصعد الآن**" (**كتاب الحياة **).**إنه لم يقل**: **لن أصعد ، بل سأصعد لكن ليس الآن **.. **وقد سبق أن قال إن الوقت المناسب للصعود ليس الآن**.*
> يقول إبراهيم سعيد[29]*: **وأنا لست اصعد بعد إلى هذا العيد **.**لأن وقتي لم يكمل بعد **- **كلمة **"**بعد **"**التي أردفت بها كلمة **: "**اصعد**" **لا تفيد أن المسيح كان مصممًا على عدم الذهاب إلى هذا العيد  ، بل على العكس من ذلك **- **انه كان عازما على أن يذهب إلى العيد، لكن وقت ذهابه لم يكن قد حان بعد**.*
> ...



*الحقيقه هو ايضا غير امين في نقل التفسيرات فمثلا تفسير ماثيو هنري * 
*By Matthew 			Henry,  * 
*John  7: 1-13*
*
* 
*The brethren or 			kinsmen of Jesus were disgusted, when they found there was no 			prospect of worldly advantages from him. Ungodly men sometimes 			undertake to counsel those employed in the work of God; but they 			only advise what appears likely to promote present advantages. The 			people differed about his doctrine and miracles, while those who 			favoured him, dared not openly to avow their sentiments. Those who 			count the preachers of the gospel to be deceivers, speak out, 			while many who favour them, fear to get reproach by avowing regard 			for them. * 
*فاين ما ادعاه المشكك كذبا ؟*


> ۞ النسخ النقدية:
> *إليكم أشهر النسخ النقدية عبر التاريخ**, **أصحاب هذه النسخ النقدية من العلماء المدققين في المخطوطات قاموا باختيار قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **على قراءة **(**οὔπω**ليس بعد**) **للأسباب التي وضحناها سابقاً**. **هذه النسخ اليونانية النقدية في رأي أصحابها هي النص الأصلي للعهد الجديد المُعاد تكوينه**.*
> Nestle-Aland[35]*:** ὑμεῖς ἀνάβητε εἰς τὴν ἑορτήν· ἐγὼ *οὐκ* ἀναβαίνω εἰς τὴν ἑορτὴν ταύτην, ὅτι ὁ ἐμὸς καιρὸς οὔπω πεπλήρωται.*
> UBS4[36]*: **ὑμεῖς ἀνάβητε εἰς τὴν ἑορτήν· ἐγὼ *οὐκ* ἀναβαίνω εἰς τὴν ἑορτὴν ταύτην, ὅτι ὁ ἐμὸς καιρὸς οὔπω πεπλήρωται.*
> ...


*هذا كلام غير صحيح فقد وضعت في الجزء النقدي كم الادله من النسخ المختلفه تقليديه واغلبيه ونقديه تثبت اصالة كلمة ليس بعد * 

*ووضعت له **19 **نسخه مختلفه يوناني تثبت اصالة كلمة اويبو اي لست بعد *​ 


> *اجابة هذا السؤال في غاية البساطة**, **نجد في مقدمة نسختهم النقدية أن المخطوطة الفاتيكانية هي صاحبة السلطان الرئيسي على جميع المخطوطات*[40]*. **هذا ما يخبرنا به كورت آلاند فيقول أن المخطوطة الفاتيكانية هي حجر الأساس لنسختهم*[41]*. **إذن**, **الإختيار كان بناءاً على تفضيل مخطوطة على باقي المخطوطات**, **ولأن المخطوطة الفاتيكانية تحمل قراءة **(**οὔπω**ليس بعد**) **فقد قام وست كوت وهورت بوضعها في نسختهم النقدية**, **مع العلم أنهم أشاروا إلى قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **في الهامش*[42


 *اولا اشكر المشكك علي ما قدم لان بهذا يثبت ان استشهاده واعتماده فقط علي نسخة وستكوت المستمر لمهاجمة الانجيل وهي تعتمد علي الفاتيكانيه الخطأ كما قال * 








> الأول:*يسوع كذب على تلاميذه؛ هذه الطعنة مبنية على اخبار يسوع تلاميذه بأنه لن يصعد ولكنه فيما بعد صعد بالفعل**, **الطعن هنا يكون أكثر احكاماً و واقعيةً باعتبار أن يسوع بالنسبة للمسيحي هو الله**, **والله كلِيّ المعرفة**, **إذن فهو يعلم أنه سيصعد بالفعل إلى العيد**, **فإذا كان قد أخبرهم بأنه لن يصعد وهو يعلم يقيناً أنه صاعد فإنه بذلك قد كذب بلا شك*


*واخيرا يكشف المشكك هدفه الشرير * 

*فقد اتفق كل الشراح سواء من شرحوا النص التقليدي وقراءة ليس بعد او من تكلم عن الاحتماليه الضعيفه لكلمة لا فقط انها لا تعني انه لن يصعد مطلقا الذين قالوا ذلك هم غير المسيحيين من المهامجين مثل عينه هذا المشكك الغير امين في كلامه وقد شرحت في المقدمه هدفه الشرير
*


> الثاني:*يسوع ليس الله؛ هذه الطعنة في يسوع أتت بشكل غير مباشر**, **هناك الكثير من المفسرين يقولون أن يسوع قد غيَّر رأيه وصعد فيما بعد إلى العيد**, **هذا التفسير يعتبر محاولة يائسة لإنقاذ يسوع من الطعنة الأولى ولكنهم بذلك طعنوا دون أن يدروا في ألوهية يسوع المزعومة**. **المنطق هنا بسيط جداً؛ يسوع لم يكن يعلم أنه سيصعد إلى العيد وأخبر تلاميذه بأنه لن يصعد**, **ولكن فيما بعد تلقى يسوع أوامر من الآب بأن يصعد إلى العيد فصعد**, **وحيث أن يسوع لم يكن لديه العلم السابق بالصعود فبذلك لا يكون الله*




*من هم المفسرين الكثيرين الذين قالوا ان يسوع قد غير رايه وانه لا يعلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*كفاك كذب ودافع واشرح لنا كيف الهك يكذب ويحلل الكذب في ثلاث حالات
*


> اقرأ كلمات أوغسطينوس


*هو لم يبدا من الاول * *1. I Purpose by the Lord’s assistance to treat of this section39613961     Capitulo. of the Gospel which has just been read; nor is there a little difficulty here, lest the truth be endangered, and falsehood glory. Not that either the truth can perish, nor falsehood triumph. Now hearken for a while what difficulty this lesson has; and being made attentive by the propounding of the difficulty, pray that I may be sufficient for its solution. “The Jews’ feast of tabernacles was at hand;”39623962     John vii. 2. these it seems are the days which they observe even to this day, when they build huts.39633963     Casas. For this solemnity of theirs is called from the building of tabernacles; since σκηνὴ means a “tabernacle,” σκηνοπηγία is the building of a tabernacle. These days were kept as feast days among the Jews; and it was called one feast day, not because it was over in one day, but because it was kept up by a continued festivity; just as the feast day of the Passover, and the feast day of unleavened bread, and notwithstanding, as is manifest, that feast is kept throughout many days. This anniversary then was at hand in Judæa, the Lord Jesus was in Galilee, where He had also been brought up, where too He had relations and kinsfolk, whom ******ure calls “His brethren.” “His brethren, therefore,” as we have heard it read, “said unto Him, Pass from hence, and go into Judæa; that Thy disciples also may see Thy works that Thou doest. For no man doeth anything in secret, and himself seeketh to be known openly. If Thou do these things, manifest Thyself to the world.”39643964     John vii. 3, 4. Then the Evangelist subjoins, “For neither did His brethren believe in Him.”39653965     John vii. 5. If then they did not believe in Him, the words they threw out were of envy. “Jesus answered them, My time is not yet come; but your time is alway ready. The world cannot hate you; but Me it hateth, because I testify of it that the works thereof are evil. Go ye up to this feast day. I go39663966     In the Greek it is οὔπω, nondum, and so in some Latin copies (Ben. note); Griesbach and Scholz place οὐκ in the text, as having the authority of the mss. D, K, most Verss., and the Fathers. not up to this feast day, for My time is not yet accomplished.”39673967     John vii. 6–8. Then follows the Evangelist; “When He had said these words, He Himself stayed in Galilee. But when His brethren were gone up, then went He also up to the feast day, not openly, but as it were in secret.”39683968     John vii. 9, 10. Thus far is the extent of the difficulty, all the rest is clear.* 
*2. What then is the difficulty? what makes the perplexity? what is in peril? Lest the Lord, yea, to speak more plainly, lest the Truth Itself should be thought to have lied. For if we would have it thought that He lied, the weak will receive an authority for lying. We have heard say that He lied. For those who think that He lied, speak thus, “He said that He should not go up to the feast day, and He went up.” 
*


> *Schaff, P. (1997). The Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers Vol. VI. St. Augustin: Our Lord's Sermon on the Mount, according to Matthew - Page 506 [In the first place then, let us, as far as in the press of time we can, see whether he does lie, who says a thing and does it not. For example, I have told a friend, “I will see you to-morrow;” some greater necessity occurs to hinder me; I have not on that account spokenfalsely. For when I made the promise, I meant what I said. But when some greater matter occurred, which hindered the accomplishment I of my promise, I had no design to lie, but I wasnot able to fulfil the promise. Lo, to my thinking I have used no labour to persuade you, buthave merely suggested to your good sense, that he who promises something, and doeth it not, does not lie, if, that he do it not, something has occurred to hinder the fulfilment of his promise, not to be any proof of falsehood.]*


ويح*زف جزء هام جدا للقديس اغسطينس للتضليل * 

*3. But some one who hears me will say, “Canst thou then say this of Christ, that He either was not able to fulfil what He would, or that He did not know things to come?” Thou doest well, good is thy suggestion, right thy hint; but, O man, share with me my anxiety. Dare we to say that He lies, Who we do not dare to say is weak in power? I for my part, to the 507best of my thinking, as far as according to my infirmity I am able to judge, would choose that a man should be deceived in any matter rather than lie in any. For to be deceived is the portion of infirmity, to lie of iniquity. “Thou hatest, O Lord,” saith he, “all them that work iniquity.”39713971     Ps. v. 5. And immediately after, “Thou shalt destroy all them that speak a lie.”39723972     Ps. v. 6. Either “iniquity” and “a lie” are upon a level; or, “Thou shalt destroy,” is more than “Thou hatest.” For he who is held in hatred, is not immediately punished by destruction. But let that question be, whether there be ever a necessity to lie; for I am not now discussing that; it is a dark question, and has many lappings;39733973     Sinus. I have not time to cut them, and to come to the quick.39743974     Vivum. Therefore let the treatment of it be deferred to some other time; for peradventure it will be cured by the Divine assistance without any words of mine. But attend and distinguish between what I have deferred, and what I wish to treat of to-day. Whether on any occasion one may lie, this difficult and most obscure question I defer. But whether Christ lied, whether the Truth spake anything false, this, being reminded of it by the Gospel lesson, have I undertaken to-day.*


> ثم يتابع أوغسطينوس ويقول:
> *Ibid - Page 507 [Now what the difference is between being deceived, and lying, I will briefly state. He is deceived who thinks what he says to be true, and therefore says it, because he thinks it true. Now if this which he that is deceived says, were true, he would not be deceived; if it were not only true, but he also knew it to be true, he would not lie. He is deceived then, in that itis false, and he thinks it true; but he only says it because he thinks it true. The error lies in human infirmity, not in the soundness of the conscience. But whosoever thinks it to be false, and asserts it as true, he lies.]*


 *ولا يكمل المشكك كلام القديس اغسطينوس لانه ضد كرم المشكك فهو يقول * 
*See, my Brethren, draw the distinction, ye who have been brought up in the Church, instructed in the Lord’s ******ures, not uninformed, nor simple,39753975     Rustici. nor ignorant39763976     Idiotæ. men. For there are among you men learned and erudite, and not indifferently instructed in all kinds of literature; and with those of you who have not learnt that literature which is called liberal, it is more that ye have been nourished up in the word of God. If I labour in explaining what I mean, do ye aid me both by the attention of your hearing, and the thoughtfulness39773977     Prudentia. of your meditations. Nor will ye aid, unless ye are aided. Wherefore pray we mutually for one another, and look equally for our common Succour. He is deceived, who whereas what he says is false, thinks it to be true; but he lies, who thinks a thing to be false, and gives it out as true, whether it be true or false. Observe what I have added, “whether it be true or false;” yet he who thinks it to be false, and asserts it as true, lies; he aims to deceive. For what good is it to him, that it is true? He all the while thinks it false, and says it as if it were true. What he says is true in itself, it is in itself true; with regard to him it is false, his conscience does not hold that which he is saying; he thinks in himself one thing to be true, he gives out another for truth. His is a double heart, not single; he does not bring out that which he has in it. The double heart has long since been condemned. “With deceitful lips in a heart and a heart have they spoken evil things.”39783978     Ecclus. ii. 14, Vulgate (ii. 12, English version). Had it been enough to say, “in the heart have they spoken evil things,” where is the “deceitful lips”?39793979     Ps. xii. 2. What is deceit? When one thing is done, another pretended. Deceitful lips are not a single heart; and because not a single heart, therefore “in a heart and a heart;” therefore “in a heart” twice, because the heart is double.* 
*5. How then think we of the Lord Jesus Christ, that He lied? If it is a less evil to be deceived than to lie, dare we to say that He lies who we dare not to say is deceived? But He is neither deceived, nor doth He lie; but in very deed as it is written (for of Him is it understood, of Him ought it to be understood), “Nothing false is said unto the King, and nothing false shall proceed out of His mouth.” If by King here he meant any man, let us prefer Christ the King, to a man-king. But if, which is the truer understanding of it, it is Christ of whom he spake, if I say, as is the truer understanding of it, it is Christ of whom he spake (for to Him indeed nothing false is said, in that He is not deceived; from His Mouth nothing false proceedeth, in that He doth not lie); let us look how we are to understand the section of the Gospel, and let us not make the39803980 Voraginem. pitfall of a lie, as it were, on heavenly authority. But it is most absurd to be seeking to explain the truth, and to prepare a place for a lie. What art thou teaching me, I ask thee, who art explaining this text to me, what wouldest thou teach me? I do not know whether you would dare to say, “Falsehood.” For if you should dare to say this, I turn away mine ears, and fasten them up with thorns, that if you should try to force your way, I might through their very pricking make away without the explanation of the Gospel. Tell me what thou wouldest wish to teach me, and thou hast resolved the difficulty. Tell me, I pray thee; lo, here I am; mine ears are open, my heart is ready, teach me. But I ask, what? I will not travel through many things. What art thou going to teach me? Whatsoever learning thou art 508about to bring forward, whatsoever strength to show in disputation, tell me this one thing only, one of two things I ask; art thou going to teach me truth or falsehood? What do we suppose he will answer lest one depart; lest while he is open-mouthed and making an effort to bring out his words, I forthwith leave him: what will he promise but truth? I am listening, standing, expecting, most earnestly expecting. See here, he who promised that he will teach me truth, insinuates falsehood concerning Christ. How then shall he teach truth, who would say that Christ is false? If Christ is false, can I hope that thou wilt tell me the truth?* 
*6. Consider again. What does he say? Hath Christ spoken falsely? Where, I ask thee? “Where He says, ‘I go not up to the feast day;’ and went up.” For my part, I should wish thoroughly to examine this place, if so be we may see that Christ did not speak falsely. Yea rather, seeing that I have no doubt that Christ did not speak falsely, I will either thoroughly examine this passage and understand it, or, not understanding it, I will defer it. Yet that Christ spoke falsely will I never say. Grant that I have not understood it; I will depart in my ignorance. For better is it with piety to be ignorant, than with madness to pronounce judgment. Notwithstanding we are trying to examine, if so be by His assistance, who is the Truth, we may find something, and be found something ourselves, and this something will not be in the Truth a lie. For if in searching I find a lie, I find not a something but a nothing. Let us then look where it is thou sayest that Christ lied. He will say, “In that He said, ‘I go not up to this feast,’ and went up.” Whence dost thou know that He said so? What if I were to say, nay, not I, but any one, for God forbid that I should say it; what if another were to say, “Christ did not say this;” whereby dost thou refute him, whereby wilt thou prove it? Thou wouldest open the book, find the passage, point it out to the man, yea with great confidence force the book upon him if he resisted, “Hold it, mark, read, it is the Gospel you have in your hands.” But why, I ask thee, why dost thou so rudely accost39813981 Conturbas. this feeble one? Do not be so eager; speak more composedly, more tranquilly. See, it is the Gospel I have in my hands; and what is there in it? He answers: “The Gospel declares that Christ said what thou deniest.” And wilt thou believe that Christ said it, because the Gospel declares it? “Decidedly for that reason,” says he. I marvel exceedingly how thou shouldest say that Christ lieth, and the Gospel doth not lie. But lest haply when I speak of the Gospel, thou shouldest think of the book itself, and imagine the parchment and ink to be the Gospel, see what the Greek word means; Gospel is “a good messenger,” or “a good message.” The messenger then doth not lie, and doth He who sent him, lie? This messenger, the Evangelist to wit, to give his name also, this John who wrote this, did he lie concerning Christ, or say the truth? Choose which you will, I am ready to hear you on either side. If he spake falsely, you have no means of proving that Christ spake those words. If he said the truth, truth cannot flow from the fountain of falsehood. Who is the Fountain? Christ: let John be the stream. The stream comes to me, and you say to me, “Drink securely;” yea, whereas you alarm me as to the Fountain Himself, whereas you tell me there is falsehood in the Fountain, you say to me, “Drink securely.” What do I drink? What said John, that Christ spake falsely? Whence came John? From Christ. Is he who came from Him, to tell me truth, when He from whom he came lied? I have read in the Gospel plainly, “John lay on the Lord’s Breast;”39823982 John xiii. 23. but I conclude that he drank in truth. What saw he as he lay on the Lord’s Breast? What drank he in? what, but that which he poured forth? “In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. The Same was in the beginning with God. All things were made by Him, and without Him was nothing made. That which was made in Him was life, and the Life was the Light of men; And the Light shineth in darkness, and the darkness comprehended It not;” 39833983 John i. 1, etc. nevertheless It shineth, and though I chance to have some obscurity, and cannot thoroughly comprehend It, still It shineth. “There was a man sent from God, whose name was John; he came to bear witness of the Light, that all men through him might believe. He was not the Light:” who? John: who? John the Baptist. For of him saith John the Evangelist, “He was not the Light;” of whom the Lord saith, “He was a burning, and a shining lamp.”39843984 John v. 35. But a lamp can be lighted, and extinguished. What then? whence drawest thou the distinction? of what place art thou enquiring? He to whom the lamp bare witness, “was the True Light.”39853985 John i. 9. Where John added, “the True,” there art thou looking out for a lie. But hear still the same Evangelist John pouring forth what he had drunk in; “And we beheld,” saith he, “His glory.” What did he behold? what glory beheld he? “The glory as of the Only-Begotten of the Father, full of grace and truth.”39863986 John i. 14. See then, see, if we ought not haply to restrain weak or rash disputings, and to presume nothing false of the truth, to give to the Lord what is His due; let us give glory to the Fountain, that we may fill ourselves 509securely. “Now God is true, but every man a liar.”39873987 Rom. iii. 4. What is this? God is full; every man is empty; if he will be filled, let him come to Him That is full. “Come unto Him, and be enlightened.”39883988 Ps. xxxiii. 6, Sept. (xxxiv. 5, English version). Moreover, if man is empty, in that he is a liar, and he seeks to be filled, and with haste and eagerness runs to the fountain, he wishes to be filled, he is empty. But thou sayest, “Beware of the fountain, there is falsehood there.” What else sayest thou, but “there is poison there”?* 
*7. “You have already,” he says, “said all, already have you checked, already chastened me. But tell me how He did not speak falsely who said, ‘I go not up,’ and went up?” I will tell you, if I can; but think it no little matter, that if I have not established you in the truth, I have yet kept you back from rashness. I will nevertheless tell you, what I imagine you know even already, if you remember the words which I have set forth to you. The words themselves solve the difficulty. That feast was kept for many days. On this, that is this present feast day, saith He, this day, that is when they hoped, He went not up; but when He Himself resolved to go. Now mark what follows, “When He had said these words, He Himself stayed in Galilee.” So then He did not go up on that feast day. For His brethren wished that He should go first; therefore had they said, “Pass from hence into Judæa.” They did not say, “Let us pass,” as though they would be His companions; or, “Follow us into Judæa,” as though they would go first; but as though they would send Him before them. He wished that they should go before; He avoided this snare, impressing His infirmity as Man, hiding the Divinity; this He avoided, as when He fled into Egypt.39893989 Matt. ii. 14. For this was no effect of want of power, but even of truth, that He might give an example of caution; that no servant of His might say, “I do not fly, because it is disgraceful;” when haply it might be expedient to fly. As He was going to say to His disciples, “When they have persecuted you in this city, flee ye into another;”39903990 Matt. x. 23. He gave them Himself this example. For He was apprehended, when He willed; He was born, when He willed. That they might not anticipate Him then, and announce that He was coming, and plots be prepared; He said, “I go not up to this feast day.”39913991 John vii. 8. He said, “I go not up,” that He might be hid; He added “this,” that He might not lie. Something He expressed,39923992 Aliquid intulit, aliquid abstulit, aliquid distulit. something He suppressed, something He repressed; yet said He nothing false, for “nothing false proceedeth out of His Mouth.” Finally, after He had said these words, “When His brethren were gone up;”39933993 John vii. 10. the Gospel declares it, attend, read what you have objected to me; see if the passage itself do not solve the difficulty, see if I have taken from anywhere else what to say. This then the Lord was waiting for, that they should go up first, that they might not announce beforehand that He was coming, “When His brethren were gone up, then went He also up to the feast day, not openly, but as it were in secret.” What is, “as it were in secret”? He acts there as if in secret. What is, “as it were in secret”? Because neither was this really in secret. For He did not really make an effort to be concealed, who had it in His Own power when He would be taken. But in that concealment, as I have said, He gave His weak disciples, who had not the power to prevent being taken when they would not, an example of being on their guard against the snares of enemies. For He went up afterwards even openly, and taught them in the temple; and some said, “‘ Lo, this is He; lo, He is teaching.’ Certainly our rulers said that they wished to apprehend Him: ‘Lo, He speaketh openly, and no one layeth hands on Him.’”39943994 John vii. 25, 26. * 
*8. But now if we turn our attention to ourselves, if we think of His Body, how that we are even He. For if we were not He, “Forasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of Mine, ye have done it unto Me,”39953995 Matt. xxv. 40. would not be true. If we were not He, “Saul, Saul, why persecutest thou Me?”39963996 Acts. ix. 4. would not be true. So then we are He, in that we are His members, in that we are His Body, in that He is our Head, in that Whole Christ is both Head and Body.39973997 Eph. i. 22, 23; 1 Cor. xii. 12. Peradventure then He foresaw us that we were not to keep the feast days of the Jews, and this is, “I go not up to this feast day.” See neither Christ nor the Evangelist lied; of the which two if one must needs choose one, the Evangelist would pardon me, I would by no means put him that is true before the Truth Himself; I would not prefer him that was sent to Him by whom he was sent. But God be thanked, in my judgment what was obscure has been laid open. Your piety will aid me before God. Behold, I have, as I was best able, resolved the question, both concerning Christ and the Evangelist. Hold fast the truth with me as men who love it, embrace charity without contention.* 
*وقدمت نص كلامه كامل لكي لا يسيا احد الفهم بسبب اقتطاع المشكك جزين في المنتصف * 
*من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب * 
*v     "أنا لست أصعد إلى يوم العيد هذا" [8]. لأن رغبته ليست في المجد الزمني، بل أن يعلمهم شيئًا ينتفعون به، أن يصلح البشر ويحثهم على العيد الأبدي، لكي يحول حبهم لهذا العالم إلى حب للَّه[762].*
*القديس أغسطينوس*
*عالج القديس أغسطينوس ما يُثار من البعض، * 
* السيد المسيح قال لاخوته أنه لا يصعد إلى العيد وتركهم يذهبون دونه إلى أورشليم، لكنه عاد فذهب. يوضح القديس بأن السيد لم يقل أنه لا يصعد إلى العيد وإنما "اليوم". لما كان العيد يحتفل به إلى أيامٍ كثيرةٍ، بقى في الجليل ذلك اليوم ثم صعد إلى أورشليم بعد ذلك. أما غاية ذلك فهو أن اخوته لم يطلبوا أن يذهب معهم في صحبة مشتركة، بل أن يصعد هو أولاً. لكنه كما يقول القديس ظهر كإنسانٍ ضعيفٍ يهرب من المقاومين كما هرب إلى مصر من وجه هيرودس. هكذا تركهم يصعدون إلى أورشليم، وبعد ذلك صعد هو في يومٍٍ تالٍ.*
* يرى القديس أغسطينوس أن السيد المسيح صعد في منتصف العيد بعد أيام كثيرة[764].*
​ 


​ ​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " يوحنا 7: 8 – مشكلة العيد – صراع القراءات وتضارب التفاسير" " يسوع كذاب في أصل الكتاب "*



> رد على المشككين: *هناك بعض المسيحيين الذين يحاولون تفسير قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **بحيث لا يكون هناك أي اساءة لشخص يسوع**, **هؤلاء المسيحيون يعترضون على أن قراءة **(**οὐκ**لا**) **تجعل يسوع مخادعاً أو كاذباً وإليكم أهم حججهم في الاعتراض**:*
> يقول المُعترض:*كلمة عيد في اليونانية **(**ἑορτή**) **لم تأت بمعني أيام عيد المظال بأكمله، بل يوم عيد **(**a feast day**)**، مما يوضح أن المسيح لم يكن يعني كل أيام العيد بل اليوم الحاضر الذي سأله فيه أخوته**.*
> وللرد نقول:*هذا الكلام نستطيع الرد عليه من وجهين**, **الوجه الأول هو أن كلمة **(**ἑορτή**) **اليونانية تعني حرفياً **"**عيد**" **وهذا بالرجوع إلى الغالبية العظمى من قواميس ومعاجم اللغة اليونانية*[48]*, **وإن كنت لا أعلم إلا قاموساً واحداً يقول أن كلمة **(**ἑορτή**) **تعني يوم عيد واحد **! **إذن بحسب المعنى العام للكلمة لا نستطيع أن نقول أن الكلمة تعني يوماً واحداً لأنها جائت مُفردة فحسب **!, **فعلى سبيل المثال نحن كمسلمين لدينا **"**عيد**" (**ἑορτή**) **إسمه عيد الأضحى**, **هل يعني أن هذا العيد يوم واحد لأني استخدمت تعبير عيد وليس أعياد ؟ بالطبع لا**, **فإن هذا العيد يدوم لأربعة أيام**, **هكذا نستطيع أن نفهم استخدام كلمة **(**ἑορτή**) **المُفردة مع عيد يظل لسبعة أيام*[49]*, **فإذا نظرنا إلى العهد القديم **- **الترجمة السبعينية سنجد أن عيد المظال هو **(*ἑορτὴ σκηνῶν*) **ومع ذلك فهو يدوم لسبعة أيام **!*
> Lev 23:34*«**قل لبني اسرائيل**: **في اليوم الخامس عشر من هذا الشهر السابع *عيد المظال* سبعة ايام للرب**.*
> ...


*الحقيقه لا يتوقف المشكك عن الكذب والاقتطاع فهنري كمل لام مهم جدا عكس ما قدمه المشكك بالاقتطاع الشرير * 

*it was necessary that he should be there on the first and second days, and keep the Chagigah, and make his appearance in the court; * 

*كان من الضروري ان يكون هناك في اليوم الاول والثاني ليصنع المظال ويظهر بعد ذلك في المعبد * 

*فهو قطع نصف الجمله التي تظهر انه يجب ان يكون في الاول فقط لبناء المظال ثم ظهوره في المعبد بعد ذلك والعدد يقول * 

*سفر الخروج 23: 17*​ *
* 
*ثَلاَثَ 			مَرَّاتٍ فِي السَّنَةِ يَظْهَرُ 			جَمِيعُ ذُكُورِكَ أَمَامَ السَّيِّدِ 			الرَّبِّ.*

*فليس الوصيه علي البماء في اول يومين ولكن الوصيه علي الظهور اثناء اي يوم من ايام العيد وبخاصه اليوم الاخير امام الرب * 

*هل رايتم اسلوب المشكك ؟*
*
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " يوحنا 7: 8 – مشكلة العيد – صراع القراءات وتضارب التفاسير" " يسوع كذاب في أصل الكتاب "*

*بعض صور المخطوطات لقراءة الاثبات السااااااااااااااااااااحقة السااااااااااااااحقة الساااااااااحقة 
مخطوطة 66
اخر القرن الثانى
*




*بردية 77 اوائل الثالث*





*ونصه*
*8 **ϋ̣μεις ανα**βη̣τε εις τη̣ν εορτην εγω̣ **ουπ̣ω** αναβαι**νω ει̣ς τ̣ην̣ εορτην ταυτ̣ην οτι ο εμος**καιρος ουπ̣ω πεπληρ̣ωται· 
*
*الفاتيكانية*





*واشنطن*





*خابوريس 165 ميلادية*






*الدياتسرون*







*واللاتيني*


----------



## e-Sword (14 يوليو 2015)

روعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

